# precious metal testing



## geologist (Nov 23, 2008)

I came across this "pen" for testing gold, silver, & platinum - http://www.goldtester.com

Any thoughts on using it? I did a quick search on problems with it and found nothing.


----------



## MathewW83 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have read it and it sounds like it could be the real thing. I also have not found anything complaints with it and that could either mean it is good or they have not sold any! But I really would like to hear others thoughts on the matter.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 28, 2010)

This pdf should get you started on testing precious metals;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=3624&p=30753&hilit=pawnbrokers+guide#p30753

I don't think the pen is worth messing with.But it is your money,and you may like it.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 28, 2010)

The pen sounds pretty iffy to me.


----------

